# Galloway 1/4 model plans



## oldengines250 (Dec 2, 2012)

For days I have been searching for the plans for a 1/4 scale model galloway. I was given the casting kit and some of the plans from a dear close friend that passed away. If anyone could help me out that would be great. Some how for me to download a PDF or other files of scanned plans.


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 2, 2012)

I am assuming you are talking about the 1/4 Galloway produced by Richard Shelly.  Currently the fellows at www.minicastings.com own the line of Galloway models and sell casting sets.  You might contact them to see if you can purchase drawings.  

Several friends and myself have built 1/4 scale Galloways.  It makes a nice engine.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 2, 2012)

Linley's (minicastings) sell the drawings separately and they are also the updated ones that George Britnell redrew so should have less errors than the original.

http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Hit-and-Miss-Engines-Plans.html

J


----------



## starnovice (Dec 2, 2012)

Jasonb said:


> Linley's (minicastings) sell the drawings separately and they are also the updated ones that George Britnell redrew so should have less errors than the original.
> 
> http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Hit-and-Miss-Engines-Plans.html
> 
> J



So who is doing all of the machining on these finished engines they are selling?

Pat


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 2, 2012)

Oldengines please post an introduction in the welcome section as stated in the rules of the forum. In regard to purchasing the Galloway plans I was going to suggest Linleys but Jasonb is on the ball and beat me to it.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 3, 2012)

starnovice said:


> So who is doing all of the machining on these finished engines they are selling?
> 
> Pat


 
All the ones shown on their site to illustrate the casting kits were built up by George Britnell to check the plans and make any alterations, I think they painted the engines up themselves.

You will find the build photos on this forum

As for all the little readymade engines I don't know who makes them.


----------

